# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Παιδια ειμαι στα Κατω Πατησια και χρειαζομαι βοηθεια

## Diskolos

Γεια σας.Ειμαι καινουργιος στον χωρο και θελω βοηθεια.Διαβαζω αρκετη ωρα θεματα στο Foroum και εχω πελαγωση...  ::  Δεν ξερω απο που να ξεκινησω και τι να προτομαθω.Ειμαι 17 και μενω Κατω Πατισια.Αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει θα ειμαι υποχρεως.Εχω φτιαξει λογαριασμο και κομβο στο Wind με ονομα Diskolos.

Καταρχην θελω να μαθω τι χρειαζεται να αγορασω,που θα το βρω και ποσο περιπου θα κοστισει.(Να διευκρινισω πως βρικα ενα Acess Point στα 220 μετρα απο εμενα και οτι ο εξωπλισμος μου θελω να ειναι καλος ποιοτικα αλλα χωρις υπερβολες.) 

Επειτα διαβασα σε πολλα σημεια τον "ορο" scan.Καταλαβαινω τι κανεις κατα την διαρκεια αυτης της διαδηκασιας αλλα δεν ξερω με τι την κανεις και αν αυτο το μηχανιμα ειναι απαραιτητο για αρχαριους και ναι τοτε ποσο κοστιζει.

Ακομα διαβασα για ιστο και πιατο.Ποιες ειναι οι βασικες διαφορες τους?

Καταλαβαινω πως σας "αρπαξα απο τα μουτρα" αλλα ειναι ενα αντικειμενο που δεν ξερω αλλα θα ηθελα πολυ να ασχολειθω.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## PIT

Καταρχας καλως ηρθες στην κοινοτητα μας!!

Για να ξεκινησεις σωστά:
1. Διάβασε πρώτα το quickstart: http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart
2. Καταχώρησε την θέση σου στο wind: http://wind.awmn.net και δήλωσε στο profil σου το node id σου για να δούμε που βρίσκεσαι. (αποτι ειπες το εχεις κανει αλλα θα πρεπει να το περασεις και στο προφιλ σου)
3. Διάβασε το plugmein2: http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf
4. Θα κανεις scan να δεις τι πιανεις απο κομβους (μπορει να σου δανισει καποιος τον εξοπλισμο και να κανεις το scan).
5. Ελα σε συνεννοηση με τον κομβουχο.
6. Βγαλε μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την θεα του σπιτιου σου και ανεβασετες εδω. 

Πολλες απορίες θα σου λυθουν διαβαζοντας τα παραπανω αλλα και για οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις μπορεις να ρωτησεις 
Καλη Αρχη

----------


## PIT

> Καταρχην θελω να μαθω τι χρειαζεται να αγορασω,


Ο εξοπλισμος διαφερει για το αν θα γινεις κομβος ή αν θα συνδεθεις σαν client σε κομβο. 




> που θα το βρω και ποσο περιπου θα κοστισει.


Αποφασισε και θα σου πουμε. 
Το κοστολογιο για client ειναι γυρω στα 100€ αναλογα τι θα βαλεις, και για κομβο (2 λινκς και πανω) 200+€ αναλογα παλι τις κατασκευες που θα κανεις.




> Επειτα διαβασα σε πολλα σημεια τον "ορο" scan.Καταλαβαινω τι κανεις κατα την διαρκεια αυτης της διαδηκασιας αλλα δεν ξερω με τι την κανεις και αν αυτο το μηχανιμα ειναι απαραιτητο για αρχαριους και ναι τοτε ποσο κοστιζει.


Το scan θα γινει με ενα laptop και μια κεραια σε 2.4 & 5GHz για να δουμε τι πιανεις. Οπως εγραψα μπορει να ερθει καποιος να σε βοηθησει σε αυτο.




> Ακομα διαβασα για ιστο και πιατο.Ποιες ειναι οι βασικες διαφορες τους?


Πολυ απλα το πιατο μπαινει πανω στον ιστο. Τιποτα λιγοτερο, τιποτα περισσοτερο. Αναλογα με την ταρατσα σου μπορεις να βαλεις ιστο, μπορεις να βαλεις τα πιατα σε τοιχο με γωνιες. Εσυ αποφασιζεις. 

Αν δεν καταλαβαινεις κατι, ξαναρωτα, αφου διαβασεις πρωτα  ::

----------


## Diskolos

Καταρχιν να ευχαριστησω για το καλοσορισμα και κυριως για τις πλιροφοριες.

Διαβασα τα plugmein2 καθως τα υπολοιπα τα ειχα διαβασει.Αρχικα θελω να ειμαι πελατης (client).Μια απορια που μου δημιουργηθηκε ειναι πως θα συνδεθει το PC με το πιατο.Απο αποψη καλωδιων εννοω λογο του οτι ειμαι στον τεταρτο και η ποληκατοικια ειναι 5 οροφη και απο οσο καταλαβα το πιατο δεν μπορει να μπει στο μπαλκονη.Να διευκρινησω πως η πιθανοτητες για εγκατασταση καποιου PC η κουτιου στην ταρατσα αποκλειονται.Και κατι ακομα...Η ταχυτητα στο Internet θα εχει καποια συγκεκριμενη τιμη η εξαρταται απο το κομβουχο?

----------


## bedazzled

> Μια απορια που μου δημιουργηθηκε ειναι πως θα συνδεθει το PC με το πιατο.Απο αποψη καλωδιων εννοω λογο του οτι ειμαι στον τεταρτο και η ποληκατοικια ειναι 5 οροφη και απο οσο καταλαβα το πιατο δεν μπορει να μπει στο μπαλκονη.


Με UTP στην συσκευή που θα βάλεις ταράτσα.




> Να διευκρινησω πως η πιθανοτητες για εγκατασταση καποιου PC η κουτιου στην ταρατσα αποκλειονται.


Σκέψου την λύση PoE + RB433AH.




> Η ταχυτητα στο Internet θα εχει καποια συγκεκριμενη τιμη η εξαρταται απο το κομβουχο?


Καμία τιμή δεν θα έχει, μιας και δεν παρέχεται internet.  ::

----------


## badge

Στείλε ένα pm ή ένα μήνυμα μέσω WiND στον chrismarine, είναι πολύ κοντά σου. Δυστυχώς δεν παρέχεται Ιντερνες, παρά μόνο μέσω κάποιων πολύ αργών και περιορισμένων proxy.

----------


## Diskolos

Δηλαδη ουσιαστικα ειναι ενα αυτονομο δικτιο εντελως "αποκομενο απο των εξω κοσμο"

----------


## bedazzled

> Δηλαδη ουσιαστικα ειναι ενα αυτονομο δικτιο εντελως "αποκομενο απο των εξω κοσμο"


Μια μικρογραφία του internet.

Πάντως οι ADSL φτηνές είναι, μην το σκέφτεσαι...  ::

----------


## Diskolos

Βασικα επεσε λαθος πληροφορηση.Μου ειπαν πως υπαχει και προσβαση στο Internet με παρα πολυ καλες ταχητητες.Συγκεκριμενα της ταξεως των 25Mbps.Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που μπικα αρχικα στην διαδικασια να μαθω για αυτο το σκηνικο.Οσον αφορα τις ADSL εχεις δικιο ειναι πολυ φτηνες και εχω το θεμα ειναι πως λογο γραμμων δεν μπορω να πιασω πανω απο 2Mbps Bandwich και ψαχνω κατι πιο γρηγορο.Πολυ πιο γρηγορο...

----------


## fengi1

> Δηλαδη ουσιαστικα ειναι ενα αυτονομο δικτιο εντελως "αποκομενο απο των εξω κοσμο"


Βασικα ειναι ενα μικρο αυτονομο δικτυο αποκομενο απο τον εξω κοσμο, αλλα οταν βρεθεις μεσα του ειναι αυτο συν ο εξω κοσμος να ακολουθει  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> Βασικα επεσε λαθος πληροφορηση.Μου ειπαν πως υπαχει και προσβαση στο Internet με παρα πολυ καλες ταχητητες.Συγκεκριμενα της ταξεως των 25Mbps.Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που μπικα αρχικα στην διαδικασια να μαθω για αυτο το σκηνικο.Οσον αφορα τις ADSL εχεις δικιο ειναι πολυ φτηνες και εχω το θεμα ειναι πως λογο γραμμων δεν μπορω να πιασω πανω απο 2Mbps Bandwich και ψαχνω κατι πιο γρηγορο.Πολυ πιο γρηγορο...


Συνδεσου σαν client, και θα δεις οτι τα μελη του δικτου εχουν πολυ καλες υπηρεσιες, απο web browser based games μεχρι Game Servers διχως Lag.

----------


## commando

> Βασικα επεσε λαθος πληροφορηση.Μου ειπαν πως υπαχει και προσβαση στο Internet με παρα πολυ καλες ταχητητες.Συγκεκριμενα της ταξεως των 25Mbps.Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που μπικα αρχικα στην διαδικασια να μαθω για αυτο το σκηνικο.Οσον αφορα τις ADSL εχεις δικιο ειναι πολυ φτηνες και εχω το θεμα ειναι πως λογο γραμμων δεν μπορω να πιασω πανω απο 2Mbps Bandwich και ψαχνω κατι πιο γρηγορο.Πολυ πιο γρηγορο...


Βασικα ξερεις εκει στα Πατησια μην ακους οτι σου λενε στειλε pm και η κλικα θα σε φτιαξει,τα προσεχει τα παιδια της με στοργη προδερμ και πανοπλια,μετα μολις γινεις μεγαλος κ τρανος γραψε μας τις εντυπωσεις σου..αλλα αφου πρωτα εχεις στειλει pm εκει για να παρεις εγκριση..

----------


## bedazzled

> Βασικα επεσε λαθος πληροφορηση.Μου ειπαν πως υπαχει και προσβαση στο Internet με παρα πολυ καλες ταχητητες.Συγκεκριμενα της ταξεως των 25Mbps.Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που μπικα αρχικα στην διαδικασια να μαθω για αυτο το σκηνικο.


Αν έχεις την καλόσυνη, πες μας και ποιός σε πληροφόρησε (nickname?)...




> Οσον αφορα τις ADSL εχεις δικιο ειναι πολυ φτηνες και εχω το θεμα ειναι πως λογο γραμμων δεν μπορω να πιασω πανω απο 2Mbps Bandwich και ψαχνω κατι πιο γρηγορο.Πολυ πιο γρηγορο...


Το AWMN δεν θα σου προσφέρει πιο γρήγορο κατέβασμα μέσω internet, ακόμα και οι proxies είναι για βασική πρόσβαση μερικών Kbps..
Εντός του δικτύου σαφώς και θα έχεις πιο μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Φαντάσου το σαν ένα μεγάλο LAN...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Diskolos
> 
> Βασικα επεσε λαθος πληροφορηση.Μου ειπαν πως υπαχει και προσβαση στο Internet με παρα πολυ καλες ταχητητες.Συγκεκριμενα της ταξεως των 25Mbps.Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που μπικα αρχικα στην διαδικασια να μαθω για αυτο το σκηνικο.Οσον αφορα τις ADSL εχεις δικιο ειναι πολυ φτηνες και εχω το θεμα ειναι πως λογο γραμμων δεν μπορω να πιασω πανω απο 2Mbps Bandwich και ψαχνω κατι πιο γρηγορο.Πολυ πιο γρηγορο...
> 
> 
> Βασικα ξερεις εκει στα Πατησια μην ακους οτι σου λενε στειλε pm και η κλικα θα σε φτιαξει,τα προσεχει τα παιδια της με στοργη προδερμ και πανοπλια,μετα μολις γινεις μεγαλος κ τρανος γραψε μας τις εντυπωσεις σου..αλλα αφου πρωτα εχεις στειλει pm εκει για να παρεις εγκριση..


Εσύ παντού κλίκες βλέπεις, να το προσέξεις αυτό...

----------


## harrylaos

> Φαντάσου το σαν ένα μεγάλο LAN...


Αν βρεις τι ειναι το L.A.N. θα καταλαβεις πολλα πραγματα που υπονοουνται.

Commando πολυ κλικαTV βλεπεις.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Φαντάσου το σαν ένα μεγάλο LAN...
> 
> 
> Αν βρεις τι ειναι το L.A.N. θα καταλαβεις πολλα πραγματα που υπονοουνται.
> 
> Commando πολυ κλικαTV βλεπεις.


Κατσε να δουμε ποιος τον ενημερωσε και παρε και συ ποπκορν γιατι η κλικα TV προσφερει θεαμα...

----------


## Diskolos

Οπα παιδια.Κατι ξερεται που που εγω δεν ξερω.Καταρχην μου το ειπε ενας καθηγητης μου ο οποιος δεν ειναι μελος εδω απλως τον ειχε ενημερωση ενας συναδελφος του.Ειπατε για κλικες.Αν δεν θελεται να πειτε τι εννοειτε καλος.Αν παλι ναι θα χαρω να μαθω.Επισης αν ειπα κατι που σας πειραξε συγνωμη.Επισης ο φιλος commando κατι ειπε και για pm.Που να το στειλω και γιατι?

----------


## bedazzled

> Ειπατε για κλικες.


Είπε, δεν είπαμε.




> Αν δεν θελεται να πειτε τι εννοειτε καλος.Αν παλι ναι θα χαρω να μαθω.Επισης αν ειπα κατι που σας πειραξε συγνωμη.Επισης ο φιλος commando κατι ειπε και για pm.Που να το στειλω και γιατι?


Αγνόησέ τον, παραλήρημα ...

----------


## Diskolos

Τελικα εγω εχω ελπιδες για γρηγορο Internet η μονο πανικο καταφερα να προκαλεσω?  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Τελικα εγω εχω ελπιδες για γρηγορο Internet η μονο πανικο καταφερα να προκαλεσω?


Για γρήγορο internet όχι.  :: 
Για γρήγορο awmn ναι.

Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι σημαίνει «μικρογραφία» -> services, TCP/IP κλπ κλπ.

----------


## Diskolos

Ναι καταλαβα.Απο PC,Internet και Ενσυρματα δικτια ξερω.

----------


## geosid

> Ναι καταλαβα.Απο PC,Internet και Ενσυρματα δικτια ξερω.


Αν ξερεις απο τα παραπανω και μενεις και πατησια , που θα παει ???? θα μαθεις και για κλικες  ::   ::  Δεν θα σε αφησουμε ετσι  ::

----------


## Diskolos

Ρε παιδια δεν μιλατε λιγο πιο ξεκαθαρα.

----------


## commando

γινεσαι diskolos και γιαυτο φταιει η ανυπομονησια και η ελλειψη μελετης,αν εχω καταλαβει δεν εισαι και πολυ μελετηρος τυπος στο AWMN δεν γραφεσαι το πρωι και το απογευμα ζητας βοηθεια χριστιανοι.Η φιλοσοφια μας δεν ειναι του στυλ παρε το ρουτερ και περιμενετε την ενεργοποιηση σας,προσπαθω με τον τροπο μου με τακτ με χωρις τακτ να το γραψω αλλα προσρουω σε ντουβαρι...αν υποθεσουμε οτι εγω δεν ειμαι αυτο.
παρομοια αντιμετωπιση εχουν στο παρελθον ολοι.Για να σε προκαταβαλλω λοιπον ναι θα εχεις πραγματα ανωτερα απο το ιντερνετ αλλα πραγματικα δεν θα στα πουμε αλλα δεν ειναι και μυστικο ...θα τα ανακαλυψεις μονος και θα ιδρωσεις και θα πας σε μητινγκ να δεις πχ τι ειναι τα παιδια των πατησιων ,των νοτιων οχι σε ρατσισμο αλλα σε τροπο και φιλοσοφια.
Επισης αυριο πες αν θες ποιος ειναι ο φιλος του φιλου του καθηγητη να ξερουμε ποιος διαδιδει ασυμβατα με την φιλοσοφια μας promotion...

----------


## geosid

tip of the day : οπως σου ειπαν και οι παραπανω χρηστες βαλε μια αδσλ που ειναι και φτηνη και αν θες να δεις τα καλα του δικτυου χωσε και 3-4 πιατα στη ταρατσα να γουσταρεις ....τα αλλα θα τα δεις στη πορεια

----------


## PIT

Λοιπον κρατα τα καλα στοιχεια αυτης της συζητησης, διαβασε, μαθε καποια πραματακια που θα σε βοηθησουν να αρχισεις και εδω ειμαστε να σε βοηθησουμε σε οτι χρειαστεις.  ::  

Ακολουθησε αυτα που σου ειπαμε και δεν θα χασεις!!  ::

----------


## Diskolos

Παιδια μακαρι να ηξερα και να σας ελεγα.

Απο εκει και περα μπορει η φιλοσοφια σας να μην ειναι του στυλ παρτε το ρουτερ και περιμενετε την ενεργοποιηση σας οπως ομως ουτε και η δικια μου.(Εξου και το nickname).Ομως οταν λεει ο καθενας τα δικα του αλλα τελικα κανεις τιποτα τοτε το πραγμα κατανταει σπαστικο.Οσον αφορα την "μελετη" οπως λες την εκανα και αρκετα καλα.Στην τελικη αν μεσα στην φιλοσοφια σας ειναι και το να μην εξηγειται τιποτα σε κανεναν ουτε σε τεχνικο ουτε σε θεωριτικο κομματι αν δεν κλεισει μηνα γραμμενος τοτε ξεκαθαριστε το απο την αρχη.

geosid εχω ADSL οπως προειπα.

----------


## bedazzled

> Ομως οταν λεει ο καθενας τα δικα του αλλα τελικα κανεις τιποτα τοτε το πραγμα κατανταει σπαστικο.Οσον αφορα την "μελετη" οπως λες την εκανα και αρκετα καλα.Στην τελικη αν μεσα στην φιλοσοφια σας ειναι και το να μην εξηγειται τιποτα σε κανεναν ουτε σε τεχνικο ουτε σε θεωριτικο κομματι τοτε ξεκαθαριστε το απο την αρχη.


Τί απορία έχεις;

Για τα περί Πατησίων; Εμπάθειες και προκαταλήψεις είναι αυτά, τι παραπάνω θες να μάθεις...

----------


## PIT

Πιστευω οι αποριες να σου λυθουν με αυτα εδω. 


Επιβάλλεται να βάλεις τον εξοπλισμό σου στην ταράτσα μέσα σε κάποιο αδιάβροχο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί μεγέθους 35x25 cm (22 euro περίπου).
Αν θέλεις να γίνεις client, πολύ καλά και δοκιμασμένα AP, είναι τα Ovislink WL-5460AP v2.

Τροφοδοσία θα του δώσεις με POE (Power Over Ethernet) μέσω UTP καλωδίου kat6. Ειδικά το Ovislink, μπορείς να το τροφοδοτήσεις και με χειροποίητητο POE. Εχει δοκιμαστεί επιτυχώς μέχρι και 40-50 μέτρα απόσταση με το δικό του τροφοδοτικό.
Τροφοδοσία ΑP με handmade POE (power over ethernet):
1 - Πορτοκαλί-Ασπρο ---> Data Tx+ 
2 - Πορτοκαλί ---> Data Τx- 
3 - Πράσινο-Ασπρο ----> Data Rx+ 
4 - Μπλε ----> Βάλε το (+) της τροφοδοσίας 
5 - Μπλε-Ασπρο -----> Βάλε το (+) της τροφοδοσίας 
6 - Πράσινο -----> Data Rx- 
7 - Καφέ-Ασπρο ---> Βάλε το (-) της τροφοδοσίας 
8 - Καφέ ----> Βάλε το (-) της τροφοδοσίας 

http://wifi.ozo.com/?Mirrors :: ower_Over_Ethernet

Θα χρειαστείς ακόμα ένα δορυφορικό πιάτο offset 80cm (Gibertini,Europa, κλπ, κόστος 25 euro)) που να μπορεί να παίρνει μεγάλη κλίση προς τα κάτω, ένα feeder 2.4Ghz (Lanpoynt ή ανάλογο) και καλώδιο LMR-400 ή Aircom+ ή συμβατό, καθώς και connectors n-type (για σύνδεση του καλωδίου με το feeder) και r-sma (για σύνδεση του καλωδίου με το AP).

Το μαγαζί στην Κεφαλληνίας 64 στα Πατήσια, είναι το priveshop http://www.priveshop.gr
Για εξοπλισμό client πολύ καλό και δοκιμασμένο είναι το Ovislink WL-5460AP http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403108

Feeder : http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403526
Καλωδιο : http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403610 

Καλώδιο να πάρεις LMR400 ή συμβατό. Εχει το ίδιο μαγαζί. Μπορεί να στο ετοιμάσει μαζί με τους connectors αν το παραγγείλεις (το 1.5 μέτρο LMR 400 μαζί με τους ανάλογους κονέκτορες που θα σου το φτιάξουν, έχει 16 euro).

Πιάτο. 
Πολλοί προτείνουν τα Gibertini ή τα Extreme Europa. 
ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ, Σκρα 39 & Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα.

Για άλλες απορίες, ξαναρώτα.

----------


## Diskolos

Μα δεν με απασχολη για αυτα που λετε για Πατησια και κλικες.Να μαθω τι?Μεσαις ακρες καταλαβα.Το θεμα ειναι οτι το topic το ξεκινησα για να μαθω παντα πραγματα πρακτικα και οχι τοσο θεωριτικα απο ανθρωπους το εχουνε ζησει το αντικειμενο και βρεθικα μπλεγμενος σε κλικες,υπολογος χωρις αιτια και χαρακτιριστικα και ντουβαρι.

Ευχαριστω πολυ PIT αυτο ακριβως ζυτουσα να μαθω απο την αρχη.

----------


## commando

Ιδες ταιλως καλω ωλα καλα....

----------


## Diskolos

Αφου το λες και εσυ...  ::

----------


## PIT

Απλως ολα αυτα υπαρχουν μεσα στο forum  ::  Ισως λιγο διασπαρτα, αλλα με λιγο search βρισκονται  ::   ::  

Καλη αρχη  ::

----------


## fengi1

> ...Καταρχην μου το ειπε ενας καθηγητης μου ο οποιος δεν ειναι μελος εδω απλως τον ειχε ενημερωση ενας συναδελφος του...


Για την ουλοπαροικια σου ειπε ;  ::  




> από Diskolos την Τετ Νοέμ 26, 2008 9:46 pm
> Τελικα εγω εχω ελπιδες για γρηγορο Internet η μονο πανικο καταφερα να προκαλεσω?


Συνηθισμενα πραγματα. Οταν παραγει πολυ ποπ-κορν η μηχανη χυνεται απ εξω και πρεπει να καταναλωθει.  ::  

Το ζουμι. 
Καπου ειπες ποιο πανω οτι αποκλειται κουτι στην ταρατσα και οτι εισαι 17.
α. Μπορεις να διαθεσεις τα απαραιτητα λαλα για εξοπλισμο BB ( rb - 3 πιατα - καρτες - καλωδια - feeder - ιστους ). Χοντρικα κανα 500αρι ;
β. Θα σε αφησουν να βαλεις 3 πιατα 80cm πανω ;
Αλλιως αρκεσου σε 1 πιατο με μια συσκευη AP ovislink ή κατι αναλογο, και σε ταχυτητες κοντα στα 5,5 mbps και Inet απο κανα proxy.

----------


## fengi1

Δες αυτο: *Σύνδεση client στο AWMN από το Α ως το Ω*

Αληθεια γιατι δε το κανεται sticky να μη χανεται  ::  . Ειναι ισως ο καλυτερος οδηγος που εχει γραφτει για αρχαριους.

----------


## Neuro

> Δες αυτο: *Σύνδεση client στο AWMN από το Α ως το Ω*
> 
> Αληθεια γιατι δε το κανεται sticky να μη χανεται  . Ειναι ισως ο καλυτερος οδηγος που εχει γραφτει για αρχαριους.


Έγινε. Το "κακό" είναι, πως είναι πολλά τα tutorials που έχουν γίνει σημειώσεις και ακόμα και έτσι, ίσος να χάνετε μέσα στην υπόλοιπη πληροφορία. Και το συγκεκριμένο tutorial αλλά και τα υπόλοιπα είναι must read υλικό.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Φαντάσου το σαν ένα μεγάλο LAN...
> 
> 
> Αν βρεις τι ειναι το L.A.N. θα καταλαβεις πολλα πραγματα που υπονοουνται.
> 
> Commando πολυ κλικαTV βλεπεις.



Los Angeles Nudity?

----------


## harrylaos

Local Area Niggers

----------


## manoskol

Εγω ειμαι από τα πατησσια και αυτα που λέτε για κλικες πρωτη φορα τα ακούω....
@ diskolos...welcome ... θα σου πω αυτο που μου ειχαν πει και μενα μεχρι να μπω στο κλιμα...
βλεπε ακου μαθε.... Τωρα τα περι κλικας μπορει να πηγαζουν απο συκοφαντια μεχρι
και παραπληροφόρηση... κλασσικη ελληνικη μεθοδος, οτι δεν το καταλαβαινουν κάποιοι
και δεν θέλουν να ασχοληθουν παραπανω απο το να κατεβαζουν torrents, το βαφτιζουν κλικα, 
παραομαδα σαταναδες...(και καλα ηρθατε να μας χαλασετε το δικτυο)
....  ::   ::   ::   ::  ρε που λεει και ο λεβεντης.. (LOL) 

Ο καθενας εδω μεσα εχει δικαιωμα να γραφει οτι θέλει ...
και ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να ακουει(καταλαβαινει απο τα γραπτα) οτι θέλει...

Τεσπα... οσο για ταχυτητες 25 mbit και αλλα τετοια ...μαλλον με κανα double play θα το μπερδεψες....
Το θέμα ειναι τελικα να συνδεθεις ειτε ως client ειτε αν σου αρεσει να ασχοληθεις σαν κόμβος...
Ακολουθα τις συμβουλες του badge και του PIT και δεν θα χάσεις...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Την συμβουλη του fengi να ακουσεις.

ΥΓ. Ριξε ενα μπινελικι στον φιλο σου "Σεμνα και Ταπεινα"

----------


## commando

Σε μια προσπαθεια ετυμολογιας της λεξης κλικα που καναμε με acoul ,κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι μαλλον προερχεται απο την λεξη κυκλος οπου με φθορα εγινε κλικα,αλλα δεν εχω προχειρο κ το λεξικο Μπαμπινιωτη.Μαντεψτε τωρα σε ποσα σημεια στο AWMN υπαρχει κυκλος.....
http://olsr.patissia.awmn/topology.png

----------


## ntrits

> ...


Έχεις ΠΜ

----------


## bedazzled

> Σε μια προσπαθεια ετυμολογιας της λεξης κλικα που καναμε με acoul ,κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι μαλλον προερχεται απο την λεξη κυκλος οπου με φθορα εγινε κλικα,αλλα δεν εχω προχειρο κ το λεξικο Μπαμπινιωτη.Μαντεψτε τωρα σε ποσα σημεια στο AWMN υπαρχει κυκλος.....
> http://olsr.patissia.awmn/topology.png


Κι εγώ που έλεγα ότι βγαίνει από το κλίκι-κλίκι μικρομπρίκι ...

----------


## manos_peristeri

diskole...επειδη σε εχω καταλαβει...  ::  αν θες να κατεβαζεις το lost σε 2 λεπτα...τοτε γινε μελος του awmn..το δολωμα ειναι αυτο για τους περισσοτερους...μετα θα βαρεθεις το leeching και θα ασχοληθεις και με αλλα πραγματα και θα προσφερεις στο δικτυο..  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> diskole...επειδη σε εχω καταλαβει...  αν θες να κατεβαζεις το lost σε 2 λεπτα...τοτε γινε μελος του awmn..το δολωμα ειναι αυτο για τους περισσοτερους...μετα θα βαρεθεις το leeching και θα ασχοληθεις και με αλλα πραγματα και θα προσφερεις στο δικτυο..


Μην του τα λες όλα τα μυστικά, σε λίγο θα σε ρωτήσει για trackers.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tritsako

Καλώς ήρθες και από εμένα.

----------


## acoul

> ..μετα θα βαρεθεις το leeching και θα ασχοληθεις και με αλλα πραγματα και θα προσφερεις στο δικτυο..


αμήν

----------

